# 'Best' driving schools....



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi all, I did do a quick search, and whilst finding some threads on "help, I keep failing my driving test" it didn't quite give me the info I was looking for..... so here goes:

Does anyone have strong opinions on which is the best driving school to use here in Dubai? 

I've read plenty on how 'tough' it can be to pass, based on passport/nationality etc, and I do know personally of some horror stories - and i guess we may encounter that as my wife is Filipino. 

If anyone does, however, have some good insight, please feel free to post here, or PM me (if you prefer). 

I'm allowing/expecting for a probable re-test, and I'm certainly not looking for the cheapest - really want the one which has a proven track record of service/results (am I asking for too much) 

Thanks in advance, Shane


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

It is all much of a muchness. In Dubai there are only 4 or 5 which are authorised to provide driving classes. Al Ahli, Emirates Driving, Belhasa, Dubai Driving Center, Galadari (unless I am missing more). choose any one which is the closest/most convenient. Some of them have "VIP" classes so that you can finish off classes faster. 

A number of people I know have used EDI and Belhasa and have had both good and bad experiences. In any case, the choice of the driving institute in no way guarantees a more certain outcome. Also some of the instructors may be more pleasant to deal with than others.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Judging by the driving standards here, not one of them is any good. And they are all missing the class on use of indicators.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sghkdub said:


> Judging by the driving standards here, not one of them is any good. And they are all missing the class on use of indicators.


I'm too important to indicate - the little people should know what I'm doing and get out of my way.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sghkdub said:


> Judging by the driving standards here, not one of them is any good. And they are all missing the class on use of indicators.


Well, class or no class (since people from a number of countries can directly exchange DLs), driving in dubai seems to have this effect on people. Use of indicators distracts from the use of phone, or will take an important hand away from the text they may be writing. Please be understanding.

Also, use of indicators may increase electricity bills.


----------

